# Dvd-r Dual layer price ... Any Idea?



## stonecold8 (Feb 14, 2006)

Can anybody tell me abt the price of "Dvd-r Dual layer 8.5 gb" blank media . I tried getting it from some of the shops but it seems it's still not very popular and no info is available for its price as well. Checked some products listed at ebay also and they were showing an average price of 300 Rs. Is it so ? Cos the  " Blank Dvd-r 4.7gb" cost around  15 Rs so i don't think dual layer could be tht much expensive.
Cheers


----------



## Andyiz (Feb 14, 2006)

*reply*

To know the correct prize always mention the place to which u belong?
prizes differ frm place to place


----------



## desertwind (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes. Its true. DL costs about Rs. 300.


----------



## stonecold8 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: reply*



			
				Andyiz said:
			
		

> To know the correct prize always mention the place to which u belong?
> prizes differ frm place to place



I am from Delhi. U have any idea abt price ? Cos a local shop wala said its not more than 60 Rs, although he didn't had tht DL so tht I can buy   . Its still expensive but not a whopping 300rs.


----------



## theraven (Feb 14, 2006)

balls
60 bucks is for a normal dvd 
that guy doesnt know what a dl dvd is in that case
dl dvds are NUTHIGN LESS THAN 250 A PIECE


----------



## stonecold8 (Feb 14, 2006)

theraven said:
			
		

> balls
> 60 bucks is for a normal dvd
> that guy doesnt know what a dl dvd is in that case
> dl dvds are NUTHIGN LESS THAN 250 A PIECE



No mate normal dvd u can get even at a rate of rs 15.


----------



## eddie (Feb 15, 2006)

60 bucks for a normal DVD. WOW!!!  
I was thinking about buying a DVD writer and thought that media was quite cheap now. I have read in lots of threads here that normal DVD now costs just 20 bucks and even branded ones are coming for 30 max. Are you sure of that price?


----------



## stonecold8 (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes u can get normal DVD in between 10-20 Rs easily . Just few hrrs back I bought 10 dvds for 15 rs each of nice quality and burn 5 of them too


----------



## desertwind (Feb 15, 2006)

you'll get Unbranded DVDs starting Rs. 12. i haven't experienced any problem with Navtech media (Price Rs. 14).

Branded ones like Sony/Moserbaer will cost you > Rs. 50

And a Moserbear/Sony DVD-RW will cost you Rs. 90-100


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Feb 15, 2006)

i got moserbaer for 30 onlyfrom wholesalers at cst


----------



## theraven (Feb 15, 2006)

read clearly it stated ull get the dvd for a MAX of 60 bucks
and thats what i meant 
those are normal dvd's
start from 12-60 bucks
dual layered dvds start from 250 ( if ur lucky )


----------



## desertwind (Feb 15, 2006)

theraven said:
			
		

> dual layered dvds start from 250 ( if ur lucky )



YES! you need to be lucky if you want to get it for Rs. 250. After some extensive searching in chennai, the minimum price i was offered is Rs. 280 (Verbatim), which I settled down for.

In kerala It starts from Rs. 350 apiece.


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 15, 2006)

Normal DVD- RS:50 (MOSERBAER)
DUAL LAYER- RS:300 (MOSERBAER)


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Feb 16, 2006)

it depends on the brand guys

an unknown brand dvd+r costs rs.20 in my city, abit better quality, 25 a  piece, but brands like sony or moserbaer come for nothing less than rs.55-60

and yes dual layer dvds are exoribantly priced currentlt...better to burn 2 single layer dvds than pay a whopping 300 per piece


----------



## manmay (Feb 16, 2006)

i got moserbaer 16x original and not mmore...for 19 bucks......cheers
from it expo surat


----------



## DJ AmaZe (Feb 16, 2006)

well .. moser baer dvds r for 25rs each .. from a wholesaler here in pune... n a DL dvd costs 275rs..
i get edgetech dvds for 19 rs each...


----------



## go4saket (Feb 16, 2006)

A Moserbear DVD+RW costs Rs.80/-

As for DVD9, I dont think you would get it anything below 250 to 275. This is simply amazing as when you go to buy DVD movies, you generally get movies on a DVD9 and costs you just 80 to 100 bucks. Now, where the hell do these guys get those disks form...


----------



## DJ AmaZe (Feb 16, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> A Moserbear DVD+RW costs Rs.80/-
> 
> As for DVD9, I dont think you would get it anything below 250 to 275. This is simply amazing as when you go to buy DVD movies, you generally get movies on a DVD9 and costs you just 80 to 100 bucks. Now, where the hell do these guys get those disks form...




dude.. couldnt hav agreed more... v get movies on dual layered discs for 50-60 rs flat!!! god knows where these guys get the disks from .. n by the way, my frnd told me that u get DL media for 40-50 rs on some streets in mumbai... obviously unbranded.. n once u buy them, there is no way by which u can tel if they're gud o not ... 
i haven't seen these discs whenever i've tried to search in b'bay though..


----------



## janitha (Feb 16, 2006)

DJ AmaZe said:
			
		

> well .. moser baer dvds r for 25rs each .. from a wholesaler here in pune... n a DL dvd costs 275rs..
> i get edgetech dvds for 19 rs each...



How is your Edgetech, since I have just bought a pack but not used it (Rs.15/each). BTW its cover says, "manufactured by Moser Bauer".

Reg. DL, I think the price is so high mainly since it is still not popular. Years back we had to buy low speed CD-Rs at hundreds of Rupees. So let's wait!

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## manmay (Feb 18, 2006)

moser baer dvd+rw for 70 bucks in surat....
hoe come u all r payin more. being in surat i think i should be getting this stuff at a higher price then mumbai guys....how come surat is cheaper ...
and as i mentioned earlier i bought a 100 dvd pack of moser baer at 1900 bucks.....
confused!


----------



## janitha (Feb 18, 2006)

manmay said:
			
		

> moser baer dvd+rw for 70 bucks in surat....
> hoe come u all r payin more. being in surat i think i should be getting this stuff at a higher price then mumbai guys....how come surat is cheaper ...
> and as i mentioned earlier i bought a 100 dvd pack of moser baer at 1900 bucks.....
> confused!



Two days back I bought a Sony DVD-RW for Rs.100 from a reliable and closely known dealer at Trivandrum. The same day I bought a spindle pack of 10 Edgetek DVD-Rs for Rs.150 from him.

So the prices vary much from place to place and dealer to dealer.

V.Prem Kumar


----------

